# liquid cooling



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

My computer has been randomly shutting down for a while. I didn't know why at first so I tried replacing the power supply. That seemed to work for a few days but then it started up again. After reading some threads I think its probably overheating. I got this program called speedfan that monitors the temp and its always 50's to 60's or hotter. 

Here's my main question. It has "cooler master liquid cooling" so why is it overheating so much? Is liquid cooling not really that good? Or is it just my cooling system that sucks? There's only two fans in the case, one on the back and one of the side. Right now I have to keep the side off and a real fan blowing at it to keep it from over heating. Is there some way to make the liquid cooling work better or do I just need more fans?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you put the paste on correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Is the exhaust from your radiator exiting the case or is it taking all that cpu heat and blowing inside your case?Also, you may want to consider adding another intake fan to the front and/or bottom. There is usually a spot for one. As for your rear exhaust fan, perhaps you can upgrade to a bigger/more powerful fan. Look at the mounting holes and see if a larger fan is an option. With all the components that generate heat during usage, it's important to have a good airflow inside the case.
Also, have you dusted out your case lately? Dust clogged fans impair performance along with all the other parts inside your case. Give it a good air dusting.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If its a full water cooling setup (with reservoir, radiator, pump and blocks) check for air locks. They can cause high temps.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

MyKobalt said:


> Also, have you dusted out your case lately? Dust clogged fans impair performance along with all the other parts inside your case. Give it a good air dusting.


This is a very valid point. I find that I have to de-fluff my fans & and cooling fins at least every 6 months. This includes air cooled graphics card - you will be amazed at how much muck accumulates, blocking the airflow spaces to the point that it seems they are wrapped up in a felt blanket...

Follow MyKobalt's suggestion, give the machine a good clean out...

I have just gone water cooled on the CPU and now considering putting some 'Cooker extractor hood' filter material over the intakes of the case inlets to catch the dust & fluff before it gets in. It should not restrict the airflow very much. I have some that is very open fibre matrix that should do the job... just food for thought...


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

dai said:


> you put the paste on correctly
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> what are you running
> video card
> ...


Here's a list of everything it came with. I bought it from CyberPowerSystems about 2 years ago. The only thing I changed was the power supply to a A-Power Golden Deluxe 580w. 
I appreciate the advice. I'll try cleaning it out. It might take me a while to get back....I'm pretty busy with work and school. 

=============== =================================== ===== ========== ==========
OEM AMD X2 5000 AM2 CPU 1 0.00 0.00
BLACK X-DISCOVER MID 420W WIDNOW 1 0.00 0.00
BLACK SONY 16X DVD 1 0.00 0.00
12-IN-ONE INTERNAL CARD READER 1 0.00 0.00
CS-WATERCOOL COOLER MASTER LIQUID COOLING KIT 1 
GIGABYTE AM2 NF4-SLI M55SLI-S4 1 0.00 0.00
WINDOWS XP HOME SP2 COA 1 0.00 0.00
WINDOWS XP HOME SP2 LICENSE 1 0.00 0.00
PROFESSIONAL CABLE WIRING 1 0.00 0.00
ONBOARD 7.1 1 0.00 0.00
MTG 802.11G 54MBPS WIRELESS PCI 1 0.00 0.00
BLACK X-SUPER ALIEN PS 500W CLEAR 1 0.00 0.00
512 MB DDR2 PC 6400 MEMORY 2 0.00 0.00
320GB SATA II 3GB 16MB 7200RPM HD 1 0.00 0.00
BLACK LG 18X DVD+-RW DRIVE 1 0.00 0.00
XFX GEFORCE 7300 LE TC 512 MB PCI-E 2 0.00 0.00


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you go from one lousy power supply to another
it only puts out 19a on the 12v line
pcie requires a min of 26a available on the 12v line
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

dai said:


> you go from one lousy power supply to another
> it only puts out 19a on the 12v line
> pcie requires a min of 26a available on the 12v line
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


I was being cheap and didn't really know the difference in power supplies. I can't afford one like that right now. The one I'd bought was $15. Do you think that's my main problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes
when you are building if money is short you downgrade something else never the power supply


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. I'll remember that.


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

well i got the power supply that was suggested and installed it and my computer is still over heating just like before. I cleaned it also. It doesnt look like it has any extra spots to add fans. This is the liquid cooling that I got. http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=2539


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you did apply paste between the water block and the cpu and use the correct amount
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some question you need to answer for yourself...

How long has the coolmaster been in service? 
when was the coolant put in?
Did you add recommended coolant additive?
Is there sufficient coolant in the system?
Is it possible that you have organic growth in the system that is clogging it?
Did you use distilled water?

Can you see any air or bubbles in the pipework?
Is the pump working and producing a liquid flow flow to the radiator?
Are there any kinks in the tubes restricting flow?
Is the radiator inside or outside the computer case?

In other words, are you sure that the Coolmaster itself is setup properly and working as it should?


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't install the coolmaster system. It came with the computer. I have seen air bubbles in the tubes, usually right when i start the computer and they all flow back toward the radiator. The radiator is mounted inside on the back of the computer. I looked at the coolermaster website and it said there was a special liquid that came with it you are supposed to use. I don't have any extra of that liquid...it just came already installed. It is still under warranty but last time a sent a computer to get fixed it took about a month and a half.


----------



## ironman1709 (Oct 31, 2008)

i think this is the fan on the side of the computer. can anyone recommend maybe a stronger fan? 
http://apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=CF4SL-UBL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the nuts securing the cpu water block are not loose


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

ironman1709 said:


> i think this is the fan on the side of the computer. can anyone recommend maybe a stronger fan?
> http://apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=CF4SL-UBL


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5380/fan-267/Noctua_NF-R8_80mm_Fan_31_CFM.html?tl=g36c15s58
They are the UGLIEST fans on the planet, but the are some of the greatest ( i have used over 100 of them on different builds, and have NEVER had one fail or be problematic, oh, and they are really friggen quiet)

just joined this thread, and have some questions for you. 1: have you re-seated your proc? 2: is the proc even overheating? do you have a way to measure the cpu temps? 3: If you have re-seated and re-applied HS compound, what are you cleaning with? (it is a bigger deal than you think)

Sorry if this is a late response, but if you are still checking this thread, let me know


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> I have seen air bubbles in the tubes, usually right when i start the computer and they all flow back toward the radiator


There shouldn't be any bubbles. They reduce the Radiators ability to dissipate heat (less of the radiator is being used to take heat from water).
Bleed them out after they have returned to the radiator or at the bleed point.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Bubbles are unwanted, but often unavoidable. try your best to bleed the system of air. I also often get bubbles when i power off, but my pump is fast enough that they get pushed all the way through the system quickly. But if your computer is getting so hot that it is shutting down, it is not your waterblock, it is the seating of your proc to heatsink. i had a similar issue, and fixed it by taking off waterblock, cleaning cpu and waterblock, and reapplying thermal paste. i had used too much the first time, and after a cleaning, and re-application my temps stay around 35c under load and 19c idle

Ok, so looking at your system, i hadnt inspected it that closely, but the pump/fan/radiator all in one?? what are your temps running?? is your proc overheating or is it possibly your sb or nb?


----------

